# Isolated System Security Issues



## Dame (Jun 20, 2015)

So it turns out that proximity of an unsecure machine to an isolated machine can compromise the security of the isolated, or air gapped, system using heat. No mobile phones or usb drives necessary. 

Those of you who keep an isolated (non-internet) machine for security reasons, may want to make sure it is in a separate room from any connected machine.






http://www.wired.com/2015/03/stealing-data-computers-using-heat/


----------



## AWP (Jun 20, 2015)

Very, very interesting and a vector I've never thought about. It is worth noting that you need a PC infected with a specific malware AND physical proximity. Basic physical security renders this attack as presented moot.


----------



## Dame (Jun 21, 2015)

Unless all your computer parts and peripherals are manufactured by a frienemy.

Chinese food anyone?


ETA: BTW, we have been doing this ourselves, just not in the manufacturing process. Easy to see how a government which runs all industry wouldn't ever have to intercept the equipment. http://news.yahoo.com/report-nsa-in...yb21tBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzcg--


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 21, 2015)

The other thing is that those aren't exactly standard enterprise level cases either. I would argue it's not thermal transfer that's doing it, but EME.


----------



## Brill (Jun 21, 2015)

Dame said:


> Unless all your computer parts and peripherals are manufactured by a frienemy.
> 
> Chinese food anyone?



And plug it into a regular wall outlet.


----------

